# 2nd pic of same seat



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Here is the second pic of the seat


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Must love that tractor to make your own seat! Looks good!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good:thumbsup: my truck seat needs recovering


----------

